# epson nx420 printer went offline and i cant use it!



## turbo126 (Oct 24, 2011)

i have an epson nx420 printer that i got about 7 months ago. we had it wireless to use with both upsatairs and downstairs printers, it was working great! one day the power went out and came right back on and from that day the printer has been offline. i have unplugged it, restarted it and the entire computer, re-entered my wifi passcode yet nothing works. i havent been able to use it in like 3 months! I NEED HELP PLEASE!

a few things to know:
-the wifi light on the front is green
-the status paper you can print out says everything is in working order
-there is no error code that shows up in the lcd screen on top


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Unplug printer from mains and leave for 5 minutes.
Plug it back in, turn it on and re-enter required wireless password.


----------



## printerman60 (Oct 2, 2008)

or when the power came back on, it blew a capacitor on the main board. aka its toast. OR
plug the printer into the wall plug.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

printerman60 said:


> or when the power came back on, it blew a capacitor on the main board. aka its toast. OR
> plug the printer into the wall plug.



Like printerman said, usually if you leave something like a printer on and the power goes out, a capacitor or another essential component on the board blows if the power comes back on so quickly.


----------



## AGENT_P6 (Jan 10, 2012)

I also have an nx420 and found your thread via google while looking for a solution to the problem. I realize you started this thread about 3 months ago, but I have found a solution to the problem and figured I might as well sign up and post JUST IN CASE you still haven't found a solution. Also, some other random poor soul might find my post helpful through google in the future 

I recently had one antivirus licence expire and switched to a different brand, and thought perhaps this new brand of antivirus was blocking my printer, but I found out later that that wasn't the case.

So my problem was exactly the same as yours, except for the power outage....I did not have a power outage but all the symptoms are the same:

-Wifi light is on
-Using the onboard printer's options (the buttons on the printer itself) I am able to print a network diag report indicating a "Pass" on all things related to my wifi connection
-no error report
-tried reentering my wifi SSID and passcode on the printer itself to no avail

*My solution was this*:

-Turn off and unplug printer
-Shut down computer
-Turn off and unplug internet router/modem that the printer is wirelessly connected to (THIS ONE IS IMPORTANT)
-Leave everything unplugged for 5 minutes
-Plug everything back in and turn everything on

Once I did that, my printer automatically started printing my previous queue!  PROBLEM SOLVED 

One important thing to take note of is that on my diagnostics print-out, there was an asterisk stating exactly this:



> A router/access point channel conflict has been detected. If you have problems printing or scanning, improve your wireless network environment.


This was confusing because the printout also said:



> Wireless Network Name (SSID) Check = *PASS*
> Communication Mode Check = *PASS*
> Security Mode Check = *PASS*
> MAC Address Filtering Check = *PASS*
> ...


And my Internet Connection Status Said:



> *Signal Strength:* Excellent
> *Radio Type:* 802.11n
> *Speed* 150.0 Mbps


Which led me to believe that there was no issue with the wifi. However when I tried using my iphone app, Epson iPrint, with no success in locating the printer in question, after DOUBLE CHECKING I WAS INDEED CONNECTED TO THE SAME WIFI MY PRINTER IS CONNECTED TO, I then knew that the problem did not lie in my desktop or any program file problems therein, but rather by process of elimination it must have been an issue with my internet, despite the misleading diagnostics check, as well as a superb connection (fiber optic Bell internet modem <4 feet away)

So...very long story short, reboot your router/modem and that will likely fix the problem. Shut down and unplug everything just to be on the safe side. If it still doesn't work, make sure that the printer is set to "default printer" and make sure "use printer offline" is DISABLED. Other than that, I can't give any other advice

FYI:
Windows 7 Home Premium
Epson NX420
HP h8-1011 desktop
Latest drivers for Windows and Epson printer installed
Wired LAN was disabled via control panel just in case a wired connection from computer to modem was causing in error in the _wire*less*_ printing


----------



## 4Phoenix (Sep 6, 2016)

.If the printer is off, turn on the printer, and then check the status of the printer.

.If the printer starts printing jobs from the print queue, your printer is clearing out queued print jobs and is online. You can stop troubleshooting.

.If the printer goes to an idle state after its startup routine, it might be online.

.If the computer still shows the printer as offline, continue using these steps.

.With the printer turned on, disconnect the power cord from the printer.

.Unplug the printer power cord from the wall outlet.

.Wait at least 60 seconds. Restart the computer while you are waiting.

.Plug the power cord back into the wall outlet.

.Reconnect the power cord to the rear of the printer.

.If the printer does not turn on by itself, press the Power button to turn it on.

.Make sure the printer is connected to the computer or the network.

4Phonix


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You dug up a thread that's been dead for FOUR years?


----------

